# can someone tell me...



## james101 (Mar 30, 2005)

a good diet/meal plan to stay lean and cut?


----------



## KILLA (Mar 30, 2005)

Look here

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=4


----------



## heavy (Mar 31, 2005)

The one thing about that diet that is completely ridiculous is the no carbs other than post-workout. You cannot train hard enough, and be in an anabolic environment on almost zero carbs....if you keep your carbs under 200g, (generally) and have them all complex, you should still lose fat with cardio, and clean eating. No need to go all out and go zero carbs...


----------



## Freejay (Mar 31, 2005)

heavy said:
			
		

> The one thing about that diet that is completely ridiculous is the no carbs other than post-workout. You cannot train hard enough, and be in an anabolic environment on almost zero carbs....if you keep your carbs under 200g, (generally) and have them all complex, you should still lose fat with cardio, and clean eating. No need to go all out and go zero carbs...



I agree.  Not only would it be hard to train, but it would be hard to think straight!  Need some carbs for basic cognative function.  I dont think a banana or some oats is gonna kill your diet!


----------

